# Romney joined NRA in August



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Romney joined NRA in August

BOSTON (AP) - Mitt Romney joined the National Rifle Association six months ago, as he prepared to launch his current presidential campaign.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2007)

Good for him. Good for us. We need as many in the NRA as possible.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Sounds like John Kerry...Quick change artist


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Jeepy said:


> Good for him. Good for us. We need as many in the NRA as possible.


He only joined for one reason votes, not his thoughts on guns.
But we will put his money to good use.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

With you there Harry!


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

Perhaps Mitt and Dick can go on a hunting trip together. I'd love to see the video of that excursion!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2007)

kwflatbed said:


> He only joined for one reason votes, not his thoughts on guns.
> But we will put his money to good use.


I agree, and I wouldn't vote for the guy. But like you said, we can put his $$ to good use.


----------

